# Kangertech KBox



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

I was less excited about finding this in my Fedex box than I was for the IPV Mini II... but for the price this is a damn fine device and I think Kangertech are gonna sell a LOT of these... a hell of a lot... 40watts if you want it and yes it jumps from 8 to 13 to 20 watts and some people want a power somewhere in between.

It's a quality mod and for the price it's outstanding! I love the brushed aluminium and it doesn't show any fingerprints! It's really simple to use. I'm vaping an Atlantis on 20 watts and it's just perfect!

This is going to be a chicken dinner for a lot of people on a budget. 

More on Rob's Ramblings when I do the next episode tomorrow or the next day! This is just my initial feelings!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel (16/3/15)

How is the button Mr Fisher ? My pet peeve is rattly buttons , probably why I did not pull the trigger on a M50 AND why my Egrip has not felt my warm touch in a while ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

Daniel said:


> How is the button Mr Fisher ? My pet peeve is rattly buttons , probably why I did not pull the trigger on a M50 AND why my Egrip has not felt my warm touch in a while ....



The button is perfect in every way! No rattle at all... good feel... chicken dinner button! 

It's a damn fine Mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/3/15)

Well that's reassuring, considering all the quality mods you've owned and own, if this impresses, that's great.

I love "budget" mods


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Well that's reassuring, considering all the quality mods you've owned and own, if this impresses, that's great.
> 
> I love "budget" mods



I'm trying to find fault with it because it's costs so little...OK if I have to be pedantic I don't like that it's 25mm at the 510 but they did that for a reason and I can certainly live with it... and the jump at the lower wattages could be an issue for some people... and that too I can live with. I would recommend the KBox in a heartbeat... it will be interesting to see how it performs over time but initial feelings are that Kangertech have hit it out of the park on this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/15)

Todd on the KBox

I'm still surprised there hasn't more chatter on this very neat device!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (21/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Todd on the KBox
> 
> I'm still surprised there hasn't more chatter on this very neat device!



I'm in two minds about it. I remember your positive feedback, and wanted it therefore as a bargain workhorse.
But its the 20-25watt jump that concerns me. Thats where I vape - between 21,5 and 24, relegiously.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm in two minds about it. I remember your positive feedback, and wanted it therefore as a bargain workhorse.
> But its the 20-25watt jump that concerns me. Thats where I vape - between 21,5 and 24, relegiously.



Yip that probably is an issue for the serious regulated boys but I have to say it never bothered me much and found the presets fine for my vaping... I thought the vendors would be selling these by the thousands to entry level vapers because it's a really good device and an excellent price... I have sold devices far better than the KBox because I wasn't really using them but for some reason I have kept the KBox... I guess because I pop a Atlantis on it and take it fishing and if I drop it into the dam I won't cry that much because it's way cheaper then any of my other device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (21/4/15)

does it have step down?. As in will it fire my .5 build at 8 watts?.


----------



## yuganp (22/4/15)

Serious fail for me was not having USB charging. Giving it to someone, needed to give the device, battery, charger, etc.. Cheaper to start of someone with an istick 50w than this device.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

yuganp said:


> Serious fail for me was not having USB charging. Giving it to someone, needed to give the device, battery, charger, etc.. Cheaper to start of someone with an istick 50w than this device.



Yip you have a point... but at least going the 18650 route from the start saves them money in the long run... well that's my theory anyway. 

And personally I NEVER ever charge anything with USB if I can avoid it and almost get irritable when there is a micro SUB slot in a device... horses for courses I guess.


----------



## stevie g (22/4/15)

@Rob Fisher does this fire low ohm builds at low watts or will it output battery voltage but no lower?.​


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

Sprint said:


> @Rob Fisher does this fire low ohm builds at low watts or will it output battery voltage but no lower?.​



I think it will fire to 0,4Ω


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (22/4/15)

Adding on to the comments from @Rob Fisher, and based on what I have experienced thus far, the pros are:

1.) It is very comfortable in the hand (the firing button is also a winner);
2.) It is very well made (it doesnt feel like a R450 device);
3.) It is extremely easy to change batteries; and
4.) THE PRICE.

The cons are:

1.) The 25mm 510 diameter (apart from the subtank, no other devices will sit flush);
2.) The fact that it wont fire below 0.4 ohms (I have tried putting my goliath with a 0.4 build on and it did work, but it wont go lower than that);
3.) The device wont fire atties with builds ranging from 0.4 - 0.5 ohms in, unless you have a relatively strong battery with a high voltage (it didnt fire a 0.5 build when i had a IMR battery or a samsung pink battery in, but it worked perfectly when i put a smurf in at 0.5 ohm); and
4.) The jump in watts could be an issue for some people.

In general this is a great device, particularly for those looking for a "back-up" or somethiong small to carry around with you at work. I also think this device would be a great place to start if you were a noobie looking to "step-up" in the vaping sense, if coupled with a subtank mini or atlantis (as an example). The price is great, and if faced with the decision as to whether or not i would buy the K-box (after having experienced it for a while), the answer is yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa (22/4/15)

I spoiled myself yesterday to celebrate my 1-year vaping anniversary. I got myself the KBox and original subtank. It is amazing how we all like different things. Issues that bother one person, may be a positive to someone else. I love the fact that the KBox uses 18650 batteries. No need to carry chargers etc, just have two charged batteries and I'm sorted. I love the KBox!

The Subtank is a different story. I started off with the 0.5 ohm OCC it comes with and found that the heat is just too much for me. I then tried the 1.2 ohm OCC that also came in the box and I still find it a bit too much. This morning I decided to use the RBA base. It comes in the box with a dual coil setup. I dry fired it and the one coil just melted away. I then used a single coil setup with some Japanese cotton. Dry hit after dry hit - friggin horrible. Started reading on the internet and found the pancake method of wicking the subtank. One hour later and still no dry hits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (22/4/15)

I suppose it will look silly with all my 22mm drippers


----------



## Mufasa (22/4/15)

Not at all! I had my Nautilus mini on the KBox and it still looks good. To me it doesn't look much different to the MVP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/4/15)

Mufasa said:


> Not at all! I had my Nautilus mini on the KBox and it still looks good. To me it doesn't look much different to the MVP



Oh really, well that's good then.


----------



## Mufasa (22/4/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (29/5/15)

Sprint said:


> does it have step down?. As in will it fire my .5 build at 8 watts?.


Absolutely will work .5,I use mine as a carry around and it performs fine. Plus at $22.00 how can you go wrong?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (30/5/15)

Not sure if I am allowed to ask this but where are you getting it at r450


----------



## shaunnadan (30/5/15)

nemo said:


> Not sure if I am allowed to ask this but where are you getting it at r450



Vapeclub has it for 400 And you can bundle it with a smurf battery for 500


----------



## nemo (30/5/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Vapeclub has it for 400 And you can bundle it with a smurf battery for 500


Thanks I will have look see


----------



## kev mac (2/6/15)

nemo said:


> Not sure if I am allowed to ask this but where are you getting it at r450


Check out 101vapes.com


----------



## kev mac (2/6/15)

nemo said:


> Not sure if I am allowed to ask this but where are you getting it at r450


Just checked101vape site 15.99! Sorry I took so long to reply to your original post.


----------



## nemo (2/6/15)

Thanks for the feedback I have gotten sorted thanks bought some kit from someone on the forum


----------



## kelly22 (3/6/15)

so is the kbox usb charging or battery charging?


----------



## WHeunis (3/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> so is the kbox usb charging or battery charging?



No USB charging on KBox. You will need to charge batteries in an external/separate charger.


----------

